

A weekend on Google App Engine; I need an idea - zackcoburn

I'm going to make an application on Google App Engine this weekend. Do you have a good idea?
======
inklesspen
A tinyurl clone that randomly has a 20% chance of rickrolling you.

------
bootload
_"... I'm going to make an application on Google App Engine this weekend. Do
you have a good idea? ..."_

Something I want is _"best of hackernews: by category"_ something that lists
best by category, re: ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184766>

\- login using openid for hackerid users

\- hn users submit link for best story of the week/day

\- assign to category

\- user can vote 1 up/down story of day/week

\- extra points for RSS/Atom feed of outcome

With a feed it should give 10x effect for efforts like the one listed to
extract useful info.

------
babul
Also, regardless of what you finally decide to do, can you publish your code
so the rest of us can save some time in learning App Engine and also see what
can be done in a weekend :) Thanks.

------
babul
Everyone seems to be making Twitter clients that adds something Twitter does
not have. How about one of those.

------
superchink
How did this turn out. Did you actually get to building anything?

